# Looking for a strong Cherry FO



## tkine (Aug 23, 2012)

I know I could look on the Soap Scent Review site, but I wondered what Cherry scents you all could
recommend from having used it yourself.  I'd like the scent to be a strong Cherry scent as from a Cherry Pie, without
the bakery/crust scent.

Thank you 

Theresa


----------



## maxxx39 (Aug 24, 2012)

I just got a nice cherry FO from Sweetcakes I used for some cherry vanilla melt and pour I made a few weeks ago.  I recommend them but I am Sweetcakes biased lol....


----------



## Genny (Aug 24, 2012)

I really dislike cherry in all forms, but Bitter Creek North has a Cherry that I actually liked.  But I don't think it's quite what you're looking for.  It's a cherry kool aid type scent, not a cherry pie filling scent, which is what I'm assuming you're looking for.


----------



## tkine (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  

I was looking for a cherry scent to compliment a chocolate, to give making a Cherry Cordial soap a go.


----------



## Maythorn (Aug 28, 2012)

I once smelled Symphony Scents Black Cherry and it was pretty good.  I don't know how it soaps, though.


----------



## Mandarin (Sep 1, 2012)

I like cherry a lot and use it often. Save on Scents has the strongest cherry that I have ever used.


----------



## Cosmo (Sep 7, 2012)

Black Cherry Bomb from Nature's Garden is knock-your-socks-off cherry and it is strooong...  

It smells really good in my CP soap.


----------



## Rizack2 (Oct 6, 2012)

What is the link for this soap scent review?


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 7, 2012)

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/


----------



## Cake Baby (Nov 15, 2012)

I can not get enough of BB's Black Cherry FO. It's a very strong cherry that I think would work in a cherry pie soap. Worth looking into. Good luck!


----------

